# Doing it wrong



## Ranchero50 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Catapulted-From-The-Tree.html

Not really sure what was going on, but watch and cringe...

Jamie


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 21, 2006)

My thoughts on what he did wrong?*Too much slack!!!!!*oh n a buck strap usually helps.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks to me like the groung guy didn't have a good grasp on how to run lines.

A similar thing happed to me a few weeks ago. I wasn't using a lowering line, and had a buttstrap so the catapult action wasn't quite enough to knock me outta my spikes. 

My undercut wasn't deep enough on the top, so the tree bucked back , then foreward, that back


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 21, 2006)

wrong cut i would have ripped over 2 avoid that mess:deadhorse:


----------



## kkottemann (Nov 21, 2006)

A little less top never hurts.


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 21, 2006)

kkottemann said:


> A little less top never hurts.


climber was parallel to his climbing line this would have been hard but a little less top never hurts still i would have ripped over slowly to avoid sudden jolt:monkey: rope man had 2 much slack and climber should have saw this but i dont think he will do that again


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lanyards-a great little invention for these situations!


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 21, 2006)

I downloaded it to get a better look. Looks like it went when he was making his undercut and he was trying to recover the stuck saw instead of bailing out.
Phil


----------



## gumneck (Nov 21, 2006)

How about the first top he took off. Looked a little risky to me considering size of it and proximity to house and the boat.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Nov 28, 2006)

gumneck said:


> How about the first top he took off. Looked a little risky to me considering size of it and proximity to house and the boat.



Looked to me like that first one HIT the boat! umpkin2:


----------



## Sprig (Nov 28, 2006)

Holy crsap!!!!!! Fool's luck if ever eh, whatta morooon, surprized he has any teeth left *cringe cringe*, that was worth the dial-up wait, nice find and a sure candidate for future Darwin Awards *cringe again* Yikes!

opcorn: waiting for part two opcorn:


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 28, 2006)

Some people are too stupid to be scared.


----------



## Sprig (Nov 28, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> Some people are too stupid to be scared.


No kidding, you read my kid's mind, two little girls here watched it (both 8), their comments were "Oh man is he ok?" Me:yes surprizingly. "What an idiot dad!". Still laughing to myself, and actually thankfull for the guy's survival, that could have been really, really ugly esp. if he'd caught the saw. I sometimes sit in wonderment at how others live so long.....GAH!


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sprig said:


> I sometimes sit in wonderment at how others live so long.....GAH!



They don't know any better. I often wondered if stupid people know they are stupid or if they just go through life in blissful ignorance. I've come to believe the latter to be true.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 12, 2007)

*Here here*



beowulf343 said:


> Lanyards-a great little invention for these situations!



Yep, I'd have been tied in tight and avoided the toss and subsequent inversion.

Sure glad he was OK, as far as I can tell.


----------



## beezer (Feb 13, 2007)

Stuart Vick sures sounds a lot like................Stupid _ick (fill in the blank, it might be a "d")


Beezer


----------



## soutz (Feb 14, 2007)

.:yoyo: :yoyo: :yoyo: lucky, lucky,lucky guy


----------

